# Dog burping



## lora123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Just want to know if your little furball burps? Rosco burps after each meal, and not just a little burp they are big, loud ones. Its actually cute, I tease him all the time and tell him he has heartburn. Does your little one do this?


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Roxie burps big time too. It is super cute.  I tell her she's just like her daddy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie burps after eating, which is how we know she is full. We think it is pretty cute!!! :biggrin:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris burps after eating a big meal! My son thought I was crazy when I told him she burped and then he heard her.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Yep, Haiku's a burper too. She's a classy girl.


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Bentley burps every time after he eats or drinks a bunch. I call him Momma's Little Piggy!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

hhhmmmmmmm, I have never noticed CeeCee burping......Am I not paying close attention?? I think it would be cute though!!!!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

i have heard Matilda burp a couple times :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i have never noticed my 3 doing it  jo


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

Toto can burp as loud as a 250 lb. man (I know, I used to go out with one) :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

i have 3 burping little piggies, my husband and i laugh and says did i just hear a little piggie? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Brighton - being the one full of life - lets out a big 'ole burp after eating! It is so funny to hear that big burp come out of that little dog.  
Bentley, however, being the more reserved one ....would never hear of such! :shocked: 
They are so funny because they are so different!


----------



## jlhajmom (Feb 23, 2008)

Ava's a burper. I tell her she is my "little lady trucker" when she does it! She does have a mild case of acid reflux from time to time, which may cause it.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango almost always burps after he eats.  Tillie only burps sometimes.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Both mine burp after a meal - I think its because they appreciate my cooking! LOL

Harley does big loud, long ones, and in comparison, Dakota's are a little more lady-like :wub: I always say 'oh, pardon me piggy-pants'! LOL

Dakota does little squeeky bottom-burps too - a little less lady-like :blush:


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

My Matrix burps too...in fact just the other day he burped in my face after eating..lol


----------

